# The Grand Topic of LOVE: Say whatever pops into your mind



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

masterchip27 said:


> Romantic love definitely does exist. I'd listen to Helen Fisher's Ted Talk (it's also on Netflix!) about the subject. You just need to meet the person that complements your personality, and you will be naturally drawn to them!


I stopped listening to Helen Fisher when I read the very condescending things she has written about INxx guys.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

If you're going to love someone, make it indefinitely. Be as strict with defining it as you can, even if it does still end up really vague. Identify your beliefs regarding love in detail. Make sure people understand how much it personally means to you when you're not speaking so casually. And if it comes to searching for your soul mate, understand that being as perfect for someone as you can naturally be (with the effort you're normally willing to do for people/S.Os) is arguably just as important as finding someone who is perfect for you. Find that chemistry, and commit to it like crazy. And above all, communicate as much as possible.

"The true heart can tough the poison of hatred without being harmed." - The giant Lion-Turtle from Avatar: Last Airbender.


----------



## ElephantsHead (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder if what other people call "love" is actually entirely different from that thing I said I wanted so much.
Is it even possible for two people to feel the degree of connection that I dream of? Is that even something that can happen on this earth?
I don't know why I want that so much, or why it seems so unattainable to me...
I just know that every time I think about it, it leaves a more powerful imprint on me than anything else.


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone has their own way expressing love, sometimes a person might deliver it in a way completely in opposition of others. 

No matter what no matter how it is 'romantic' as long as it is being appreciated and sincere. 

And the meaning it has is way wider than what most define it as.


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

I like to think there are many forms of love, but it ultimately falls into two main categories. You have the love brought forth by intimacy, and another dictated by a collective compassion for others. Love and compassion are synonymous to me. People will argue that you must first love others to love yourself, or that you must love yourself before you love others. They are both wrong; you just have to love. Love creates a vibrancy like no other emotion - it is subtle, so discrete, yet you know that it is present. Love is being able to accept. Love is living.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Love is a whirlwind of confusion and passion, where you and your lover dance in the eye of a hurricane together, pretending the outside world is merely a dream.
and maybe the outside world IS merely a dream.

Love is something that requires dedication and a realistic attitude, but then those things get the feelings mixed up, as love requires a certain amount of personal freedom to blossom.


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

love's everywhere and in everything if you look for it. it takes many different forms. it'll comfort and it'll sting. but i think ultimately it drives all of our lives.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love, huh, yeah--what is it good for? Absolutely nothing. (song to Edwin Starr's "War"--this popped into my head randomly when I thought of love) 

Don't judge me, I'm in an anti-love phase:dry:


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

Love is a lightning bug hard to catch,

Love is baked with sugary cinnamon in a batch,

Love varies in degrees,

Sometimes it forces noble men to knees


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish i'd ever have romantic love in my life ;w;


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't like this thing called love. It reeks of frills and flowers. I don't want to feel love for a person; I want to feel dedication, which smells more of sweat and is solid and strong like duty. I don't want to put love in any kind of poetry. I want something as solid as a grandfather watching basketball on the old leather couch. All the people I really loved could fit in a minivan, and some have taken pit stops by the way, while I drove off like a douche, because I have a long way to go, and we are not going the same way anyway. 

I've never felt a deep, all-consuming love, and I am grateful because the kind of loyalty that would require would probably feel like being drafted to a war. Every day you would brace for bullets.


* *




Weirdly, though, I really like this song (sorry about the video, no other youtube video):


----------

